# Summer (almost) Pictures



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Took a couple of pics I though I would share. Mods, please move if its in the wrong place.

Peace arch park trees









Fuzzy bee









Some kind of pink flower









Thanks for looking


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Love the bee shot! Beautiful


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Fantastic pics. Beauty really is everywhere isn't it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pics. Thanks for posting


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

absolutely gorgeous pictures! man I've got to get a better camera! thanks for posting


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Great talent for pics!!
Thanks for sharing.
Cheers!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Right forum.

Great pics. Love the bee pic.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The colour saturation on the first pic is awesome. And people say the Nikons are no good at scenery compared to Canons.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments . I make it a habit now to bring my camera everywhere when I can.

@Gary: It's all in the settings . I maxed the color saturation on the first one and it turned out amazing on that pic.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> It's all in the settings . I maxed the color saturation on the first one and it turned out amazing on that pic.


Yeah, I'm still finding settings I haven't used. I just discovered Auto-ISO last week. Hence the reason I haven't gotten a D7000 yet (although the newer D5100 with the D7000 sensor would have been nice had you and I waited a year). I'm still finding better ways to shoot with this camera.


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome pictures, thanks for sharing! 

Specs on your camera set up?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

the pink flower looks to be a type of geranium...

gorgeous shots. thanks for posting!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Yeah, I'm still finding settings I haven't used. I just discovered Auto-ISO last week. Hence the reason I haven't gotten a D7000 yet (although the newer D5100 with the D7000 sensor would have been nice had you and I waited a year). I'm still finding better ways to shoot with this camera.


Tell me about it. I just stumbled upon that setting by accident. I'm liking my camera more but a newer model never hurts


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just need that macro lens like you got. You and Davej's shots make me want one soooo bad.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I just need that macro lens like you got. You and Davej's shots make me want one soooo bad.


It's one tricky lens to use. Makes me glad I'm not shooting film lol!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, I used Davej's Tokina and it was all manual focus because the autofocus would just go crazy (on his, as I have no drive motor on mine) and had to manual focus and most of my shots didn't turn out great. Digital sure saved me tons of money. Don't know how many photos I reject before posting the ones here.


----------

